# Clutch debate



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I know this has been posted a thousand times and I've read back quite a ways.... From what I've gathered I'm going with 

Monster or diamond clutch 
Stage 2 or 3, slave cylinder, throwout bearing, and remote bleeder 

1st ? What clutch is all around better ? I know it's opinions but id like some insight from y'all rather then the 18 year old at the parts counter lol 

2nd ? Where can I get the remote bleeder and slave cylinder and what kind ? 

3rd ? I seen that monster clutch cone with either a regular flywheel or billet which is better ? 

I think that's all lol anything else I should change out while I'm upgrading the clutch ? 

One more thing my goat is a DD but I want to hit the track often stage 2 or 3??? I'll be running around 500 HP after all upgrades in near future


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

1. Monster
2. Slave Cylinder comes in premium package when you buy the Monster. You can get the remote bleeder from many places, but tickperformance.com has one off the top of my head.
3. Regular is the way to go. Billet is lighter and tends to have a lot more chatter. The regular one, even though is slightly heavier, is more durable and easier on drivability.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a sale on Monster clutches going on right now.........$100 off plus free shipping.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Precision Motorsports has had that sale for quite some time now. Not sure if that's the one you are talking about, but this one has been the same for about a month now.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Precision Motorsports has had that sale for quite some time now. Not sure if that's the one you are talking about, but this one has been the same for about a month now.


I'm talking about a different place,but can't provide link to non-sponsor of THIS board.Can be found with a search on the other.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I like monster clutches. they are pretty new, but, have already been widely used in LS engines. (i like the green too!!!)

just look up t56 remote bleeder, should find a few for around 20 bucks.

Heavy Flywheel is the best for street driving and road racing. it keeps to momentum up while you drive. with a light flywheel, it gets really jerky, and when you let off the clutch to slow down, it REALLY starts to slow down, its surprising!

also, things to keep in mind:
1. Tick master cylinder $300 comes with a bigger stainless braided line.
2. You can use your stock master cylinder and get a stainless braided line for like $40 I think. just replace it all the way to the trans, that will help shifting by getting more fluid to the slave, and offer less restrictions.
3. Bleeding can be a pain! are you doing the work or paying someone? power bleeders are expensive, but, i think they are the absolute best way to bleed the stubborn hydraulic systems in our clutches.

here is a video of the power bleeder
http://youtu.be/xyl98lV0iz8


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Monster it is, but what stage 2 or 3... I'm buying everything off line then gunna find someone GOOD around Nashville to change everything.. Does the slave cylinder and throwout bearing come together ?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Stage 2. Better for driveability. When you enter the stage 3 and up, it becomes a puck style disc. It becomes a lot more difficult to drive. The stage 2 is the closest to stock your gonna get. The slave cylinder comes in the premium package and the throwout bearing does as well. It is referred to as the release bearing.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Monster it is, but what stage 2 or 3... I'm buying everything off line then gunna find someone GOOD around Nashville to change everything.. Does the slave cylinder and throwout bearing come together ?


Really depends on your power level.The level 2 is good for up to 500 rwhp/tq whereas the level 3 is rated for up to 700 rwhp/tq so if you have no plans for over 500rwhp then the level 2 would be your best bet imo.

Like Falco said the 3 is a 6 puck and the level 2 is a full face so there will be a little difference in drive ability.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

As stated in many threads on here, unless you are looking to add power through a supercharger or turbo kit, or swapping the motor or stroking it, your not gonna get over 500. People on here with a big cam and head setup, even have trouble breaking that dreaded 500 mark. So if your not looking to spend the thousands of dollars to get to that mark, then I would definitely go with the Stage 2.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

motoristx said:


> I like monster clutches. they are pretty new, but, have already been widely used in LS engines. (i like the green too!!!)
> 
> just look up t56 remote bleeder, should find a few for around 20 bucks.
> 
> ...


A power bleeder _bleeds_ well but it doesn't flush the system well and a remote bleeder will do both fairly easily. With our fluid contamination flushing is essential.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Ok I know this has been posted a thousand times and I've read back quite a ways.... From what I've gathered I'm going with
> 
> Monster or diamond clutch
> Stage 2 or 3, slave cylinder, throwout bearing, and remote bleeder
> ...


I had my Monster Stage 2 installed at SNL Performance near Ft. Worth. I am well pleased with my choice. I went with the light-weight fly wheel. I does take some getting use to and I can definitely tell the difference. With the lightweight flywheel it requires a bit more agressive shifting than with the regular. If your planning on running the track often and gaining that much HP I would suggest going with a Stage 3. Granted as a DD a Stage 3 will work your left leg, but having that much HP with a Stage 2 your risking torching the clutch.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice/info here's the rundown I'm going to buy this week 

Monster stage 2 clutch/ lightweight fly

Slave from fbody from tickperformance 

Last clutch ? Lol what's the BEST clutch fluid to use


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Thanks for all the advice/info here's the rundown I'm going to buy this week
> 
> Monster stage 2 clutch/ lightweight fly
> 
> ...


As far as fluid,I've heard good things about ATE Super Blue and also Motul RBF 600 which is what I bought to use when I have a clutch installed.


----------

